# homecoming dress HELP!



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, I got this dress today for homecoming, which is in October. My two friends said it was really cute on me and I liked it, but now I'm not so sure.
Honest opinions here! Does it make me look fat/big? And is it too short? If I bend over then it reallyyyy short, should I take it back and get a longer one, or just not bend over? Haha. :|












*UPDATE!*
Okay, so... on Thursday night I returned the dress posted above, and then looked at the stores and that mall, without finding anything I was too thrilled with. I wanted to go to a different mall on Friday but my boyfriend had to sleep because he had to work that night, and I knew that he wouldn't be excited about going dress shopping again! haha. So I invited a friend that I wanted to get to know a little better and it turned out being really fun. I went to Dillards (which is conveniently where the MAC counter is! ) and this really nice, really helpful lady helped us.  At first I wasn't too excited about the dresses and a lot of them were looking really ugly and weird, and she's like "Some of these might look weird, but just try them on!" So I did and they weren't looking so bad when I tried them on. Well, I tried on a pretty simple pink one and loved it. And both of them agreed that it looked really good on me. So I got it! Added bonus was that it was 70% so it was only $86 not including tax.
So hooray! What do you ladies think? (These pictures might look a little funny because it wasn't zipped up all the way and nobody was home to help me, haha.

On the hanger.




Detail.




Crappy mirror pictures.









Should I wear black or silver shoes with this dress? Any jewelry ideas?


----------



## Corvs Queen (Sep 9, 2008)

Honestly? I think the cut does absolutely nothing for your figure. The top squishes your boobs down, the middle adds bulk with the rouching  and if you have to ask if it's too short then most likely it is. If you don't feel comfortable in it at home then you wont at homecoming. I think you could do better so my suggestion is to keep on looking and sometimes less is more.


----------



## florabundance (Sep 9, 2008)

i think the second picture is more accurate than the first, and it looks really cute there imo.
and you dont look fat cos you're not fat.
i do agree that it's not amazingly flattering, or rather that a simpler design would be more flattering. i would maybe go for something less overt in design, a little more simple, still figure hugging though. hth!

p.s. i'm gonna look for an example to show you what i mean, cos my explanation kind of sucked

EDIT: ok, i think the following would look beautiful on you (all french connection - click the last one though, cos the image wont come up for some reason)











http://www.frenchconnection.com/stor...?lc=en-GB&lv=8


----------



## Corvs Queen (Sep 9, 2008)

I know that you haven't asked for dress options but I didn't go to Homecoming so I am living vicariously through you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here are some that I think would look good on you. I like jewel tones for fall along with black and charcoal. 


JS Boutique Embellished Matte Jersey Halter Dress - Homecoming & Prom - Nordstrom

Ruby Rox Tiered Party Dress (Juniors) - View All - Nordstrom

Adrianna Papell Sequin Grecian Halter Dress - Homecoming & Prom - Nordstrom

Adrianna Papell Beaded Strapless Party Dress - Homecoming & Prom - Nordstrom

Adrianna Papell Bead Babydoll Dress - Homecoming & Prom - Nordstrom

Adrianna Papell Chiffon Silk Dress - Cocktail - Nordstrom

Adrianna Papell Bead Chiffon Party Dress - Cocktail - Nordstrom

Maggy London One Shoulder Crinkle Chiffon Dress - Cocktail - Nordstrom


The first and last are my personal faves.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you both!  I had already decided to return the dress, but your suggestions have been awesome. I'll hopefully find a better one.
And I really like the first and third you posted (Corvs Queen), I'll definitely check those out and let you all what I decide on.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Sep 9, 2008)

No problem. I think that you could rock most anything but I know that there's a better dress for you. Keep us updated.


----------



## florabundance (Sep 10, 2008)

no problem! u didnt like my dresses lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. jk. the nordstrom ones are beautiful. and ye, keep us updated!


----------



## KikiB (Sep 10, 2008)

Honestly, it's way too short. Good thing you returned it because if you have doubts now, imagine how you'll feel when you pull up pictures 20 years from now. I would say get something more tea-length/A-line...it will be much more flattering on you. Knee-length would be the best. Granted it won't be as "fun" but you won't have to worry as much about showing too much, and you will look a lot more elegant.


----------



## User49 (Sep 10, 2008)

I think you can do better! I think it's a little too much with the shortness and all the detail going on. If it were that short, but sleek and simple it would look lovely. But the length, colour, design, it's all sort of a lot in one little dress. I think you should go for something sleeker to flatter your figure, but maybe keep the neck halterneck or v neck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## kimberly (Sep 10, 2008)

I do like the color with your skintone but agree with the other comments


----------



## LeMacDiva (Sep 10, 2008)

You really want to have fun at homecoming and not worry if your dress is too short.  
I don't think it looks terrible on you, I just think there are better options for you out there as the others before me mentioned.  

Keep looking.  When you put on that perfect dress you will know it.  Not only would it make you feel FABULOUS but you will also feel comfortable and confident!  Good luck in your search!!!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_no problem! u didnt like my dresses lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. jk. the nordstrom ones are beautiful. and ye, keep us updated!_

 
Haha, oh please!  I do like the first a lot.

Thank you all, I can't wait to check out some more dresses!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just wanted to bump this to show everyone the dress I picked out last night and ask for a little more help. Let me know what you think!


----------



## florabundance (Sep 13, 2008)

hey girl! i cant see any pic?

EDIT: okay, i get it now, i'm such an idiot lol

i would def wear silver shoes with that colour dress


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 13, 2008)

That second dress is very pretty and is more flattering to your figure. Also the second one is slightly simpler so you get to have fun with the accessories.


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Sep 13, 2008)

I love that pink dress! I would definitely wear silver shoes.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was leaning towards silver too. Can't wait to go shoe shopping!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Sep 16, 2008)

honeslty, i would be fun and go with something bright like yellow shoes, but thats just me! 

i lovee the second dress. its soooo fun and cute and makes you look teeeeny tiny! luckyy! lol
i really hope you enjoy your homecoming an deffffff post pics!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 18, 2008)

^ Oh, yellow sounds really cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will have to look for those too, maybe I will buy tons of heels to pick from! Haha, I wish. But thank you! And I will definitely post pictures!


----------

